# Progress on a Climax Class A build



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

Just finished making the roof on my Climax Class A model. It feels good to be on the home stretch of the build.










There are many photos of the construction work on flickr - https://www.flickr.com/photos/edhume3/albums/72157649854075203

Regards,
Ed


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed,
what a work of art. You even made the engine and the skew bevel gears. Unbelievable!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Beautiful! Very nice.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed;

What a beautiful locomotive! What really tickles me is that it appears to be run by Galactic Imperial Navy officers (from Star Wars) while some of Charlie's Angels enjoy the ride. That is not a criticism; my stock gets run and ridden by folks from Middle Earth.









Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## steamermeister (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been following your progress. Nice work (as always).


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed
I have enjoyed your Flickr postings of the process in building this engine. Once again, outstanding through your skills and mastery.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work Ed. Seeing a lot of Kozo's teachings here. Thanks for sharing this.

v Bob Sorenson


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Ed
I am sad to say that this is the first I have seen of your Flicker photos. I was totally blown away by your amazing machining skills.
I wish I had seen your work years ago as there are so many tricks of the trade to be learned from your photos.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all, for your nice comments, they are well appreciated. Here is a photo from flickr taken after completing the metalworking.

The URL to the flickr photo is https://flic.kr/p/Mdvwdq


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

I finished painting the model with Gun-Kote. This is a liquid coating that you airbrush on and then bake at 325F for an hour to crosslink it.

https://flic.kr/p/MEDM1U


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed
Been watching via Flickr. A beautiful model and outstanding build. A masterpiece that is great to look at and enjoy while it is running.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Yes ED
Beautiful work
What brand is the oven, 110 or 220


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Bill I used to use a smaller toaster oven. I recently purchased a 110v Oster countertop oven which if purchased online from target.com can be less than $80. I made my rack for it to allow suspending parts from near the top.

Cab sides being painted by Ed Hume, on Flickr


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

Just in time for Thanksgiving, here is a photo and video taken when running the first time with a train. This was at the last HALS Public Run Day of 2016 at Zube Park.

Climax A in sunlight by Ed Hume, on Flickr

Climax Class A locomotive & log cars by Ed Hume, on Flickr


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

A really beautiful little loco. I bet it runs as good as it looks!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow amazing work.


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

*Climax Class A Book Newly Available*

I have been away from the forum for awhile as I have been concentrating on authoring a book on building the Climax A. After I had my prose, photos, and figures worked out for submission, I realized that there would be a lengthy delay for magazine articles to be published and then another delay for book preparation before a book would come out. So I got impatient and went the self-publishing route. The end result is delightful - 358 full color photos, integrated with more than 661 drawings, and fabrication advice. There is more information on the publisher's website, http://Model-Shop.net , which also features download access for CNC files that accompany the book. 










Best Regards,
Ed


----------

